# Ronnie Coleman in the hospital



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2011)

"Waiting for the results of my Mylegram, seems these days I just live in the hospital, oh well"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

Back problems?
What happened to him.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2011)

I think so, I remember him talking about a herniated disc awhile back in an interview.

*Myelogram*
A myelogram uses X-rays and a special dye called contrast material to make pictures of the bones and the fluid-filled space (subarachnoid space) between the bones in your spine (spinal canal). A myelogram may be done to find a tumor, an infection, problems with the spine such as a herniated disc, or narrowing of the spinal canal caused by arthritis.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 26, 2011)

I wonder if he regrets the crazy stuff he did back in his prime, as he ages.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn it I need to ask him a question at the gym today. I hope he is ok, he seems like a nice guy. I noticed he wasn't in the gym last week, I just figured he was off promoting or competing somewhere.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm sitting here looking at Ronnie Coleman he is not in the hospital anymore apparently just to update


----------



## twotuff (Dec 26, 2011)

he got back surgery


----------



## murf23 (Dec 26, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> I'm sitting here looking at Ronnie Coleman he is not in the hospital anymore apparently just to update



Bro talk about inspiration. I think you mentioned b4 somewhere that you train at the same gym ....DAMMMMM I would give anything to watch him train all the time . He would prob think I wanna suck his cock cause I wouldnt be able to stop staring at him lmao . He is a beast


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

He would prob think I wanna suck his cock cause I wouldnt be able to stop staring at him lmao . He is a beast[/QUOTE]
Would you lick the sweat off the bench he just sweated on?
Shoot, ill lick the saliva off the floor he spit on to get some of that good stuff he takes.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

He does a lot of cable machine training I've noticed that about him. He doesn't hit the free weights a lot. He is huge that is no doubt, he is wearing all white today he is about 10x larger then me. Update he just came out of the locker room and he's leaving lol


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

And he drives a black new escalade


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> And he drives a black new escalade



Is that what you call it?


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Is that what you call it?



lets not be racist min0lee, but that is what he left in, I was running and kinda sorda eye stalked him as he left. He got into a new model black escalade with black out windows.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

Not being racist, I thought you saw him get out of the shower and saw his " black escalade".  Or long black limo....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

You stalker you...


----------



## murf23 (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^^ funny shit . WE have an up to the minute play by play of every move Ronnie makes lol . .... If you really wanna get some rep points try to video him training  . But be careful lol


----------



## murf23 (Dec 26, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Not being racist, I thought you saw him get out of the shower and saw his " black escalade".  Or long black limo....





Lol ...was it the extended version ?


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

He trains people, I dunno what he charges but it would be worth it. Like I said no one really gives this guy the time of day at the gym. It may be because they have no idea who he is. He lives on cable machines, the only free weights he does are squats, calf press, and leg press. He drives a black escalade, and locks his shit in the locker room.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 26, 2011)

Try and sneak a few pics of him training for us


----------



## rc771 (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah i was recently reading that ronnie used a lot of cables.

but I am curious if he always did that or if he has just moved over to them just to maintain? Kinda like you don't see a lot of pro's doing pull ups for their back routine but many of them built their back with them in their early days...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 26, 2011)

Screw the pictures, find out what his favorite brand of gearz is


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Try and sneak a few pics of him training for us


I can do that


rc771 said:


> yeah i was recently reading that ronnie used a lot of cables.
> 
> but I am curious if he always did that or if he has just moved over to them just to maintain? Kinda like you don't see a lot of pro's doing pull ups for their back routine but many of them built their back with them in their early days...


Yeah, I don't know on his FB he has some older pics and he is using free weights in everyone of them.


djlance said:


> Screw the pictures, find out what his favorite brand of gearz is



he wears jordan clothes, and jordan shoes, no bands or gloves. Hes pretty basic. I use 10x more shit then he does. He drinks ozarka water. Does that help lol.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 26, 2011)

:facepalm: you have a lot to learn...


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you are referring to the shit he takes, yeah I will never again ask anyone except on here about anything but suppliments that dont involve contraversy.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 26, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> If you are referring to the shit he takes, yeah I will never again ask anyone except on here about anything but suppliments that dont involve contraversy.



Sarcasm much?


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

More like lessons learned.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 26, 2011)

Indeed. Carry on...


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, looking like a complete idiot vs just asking on here. Ill take the intenetz, I never relized how hussy hussy this shit is until I went to ask some one I know is on it a question.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 26, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Yeah, looking like a complete idiot vs just asking on here. Ill take the intenetz, I never relized how hussy hussy this shit is until I went to ask some one I know is on it a question.



The first rule of "The Dark Side" is: You don't talk about "The Dark Side"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty cool Boomer, just don't get caught.
It may even be worth sneaking a picture of him . The owners may take offense to  you bothering him.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

djlance said:


> The first rule of "The Dark Side" is: You don't talk about "The Dark Side"



True dat


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Pretty cool Boomer, just don't get caught.
> It may even be worth sneaking a picture of him . The owners may take offense to  you bothering him.



I can be sneaky I don't know when I'm gonna be back in the gym this week but I'll try and remember to sneak a few pics.


----------



## gamma (Dec 26, 2011)

jus wear ur headphones when taking the pic, and make it look like ur changing songs or texting .lol


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

gamma said:


> jus wear ur headphones when taking the pic, and make it look like ur changing songs or texting .lol



Oh I will I almost did it today but I didn't know there was that much interest in pics of him at work. Honestly I work out 1.5 hrs and he comes in 15 minutes after me and leaves 30 minutes before me, don't see how it's possible to be that size and only spend 30-40 minutes a day in the gym. He walks like a old man so I can testify his back is probly fucked up. I know when I have hard days roofing I walk around like I have a stick up my ass.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow. This is funny, yet pretty cool.

Pics, pics.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

Fordfan it may not happen this week but I will get those pics. I am working out of town the next 4 days and he doesn't work out on the weekends


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gym time hopefully he is there, and I will snap pics of him.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Take your time bro just dont get caught . The gym owner will surely throw ya out and Im sure it would annoy the big guy .


p.s.  Nice status bro lol


----------



## murf23 (Dec 27, 2011)

^^^^^^ Its just funny bro. C'mon bro don't be a prick with everything . Its kool to be going to the same gym as Big Ron and its funny that boomer is stalking him for us . Dont take everything on this forum so serious .


Disregard bro . you edited your post


----------



## FordFan (Dec 27, 2011)

this is pretty funny..... don't get caught man.  It's all just for fun. If you can't get a pic of Coleman, get a pic of a hot chic.

I'd rather see the hot chic anyhow.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 27, 2011)

He wasn't here today  you better believe I will deliver though. It probly won't happen until next week. I am working out of town tomorrow through Friday and I have never seen him on sat or sun


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 27, 2011)

I can get a great workout in 40 minutes! 40 minutes of cables I don't know about...then again, it's a lot more than most people can say for retirement.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 27, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> I can get a great workout in 40 minutes! 40 minutes of cables I don't know about...then again, it's a lot more than most people can say for retirement.



True but he does walk around a lot during that time


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 27, 2011)

Yea, I do not think we will be seeing "Big Ron" SFW like this anymore....





YouTube Video


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 27, 2011)

his leg press is half of that, and I thought I was big stuff doing the same amount as him  I fail


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2011)

More proof steroids kill.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 28, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Oh I will I almost did it today but I didn't know there was that much interest in pics of him at work. *Honestly I work out 1.5 hrs and he comes in 15 minutes after me and leaves 30 minutes before me, don't see how it's possible to be that size and only spend 30-40 minutes a day in the gym.* He walks like a old man so I can testify his back is probly fucked up. I know when I have hard days roofing I walk around like I have a stick up my ass.


 
So what's that telling you?!?!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2011)

Less is more.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 28, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> So what's that telling you?!?!



Probly so, I bet he is in there twice a day.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 28, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> So what's that telling you?!?!



Its a helluva lot easier to maintain then it is to grow


----------



## Daddyroids (Dec 29, 2011)

Hoping for a speedy recovery Ronnie. Stay Strong...


----------



## Eastwood (Dec 29, 2011)

In for the pics. haha

Is it a big chain gym? Wonder if he still trains at MetroFlex?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 29, 2011)

Why don't you just ask him if he ever goes on Iron Mag forums. Tell him alot of people here are concerned and asking about him. Might even be a little ice breaker so he don't snap your neck when he catches you taking pics of him in the gym.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 29, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Why don't you just ask him if he ever goes on Iron Mag forums. Tell him alot of people here are concerned and asking about him. Might even be a little ice breaker so he don't snap your neck when he catches you taking pics of him in the gym.



I had planned on this exact thing.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 29, 2011)

post vid of him walking like an old man


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> More proof steroids kill.



_R-r-really?_


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> He wasn't here today  you better believe I will deliver though. It probly won't happen until next week. I am working out of town tomorrow through Friday and I have never seen him on sat or sun



The stories alone are golden. Thanks, Boomer.



Daddyroids said:


> Hoping for a speedy recovery Ronnie. Stay Strong...



This.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well unless I have a miracle at work, I have a chance to see him again until monday. I have worked 70 hrs this week, and I have another 15 to go today, unless this job goes flawlessly.


----------



## swollen (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for these stories Boomer..., very cool!
And hope ur able to snap a pic


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 30, 2011)

*He's home now*



Prince said:


> "Waiting for the results of my Mylegram, seems these days I just live in the hospital, oh well"


 
He's been released now man. check it out




"I'm going home yall, cosmetic surgery was a huge success, I'll be back on stage in a couple weeks."
Source: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Musc...69401720.79218.271376152875105&type=1&theater


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 30, 2011)

I can just hear him saying, "....ain't nothing but a peanut!"


----------



## Eastwood (Jan 4, 2012)

In for the spy pics! haha


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't forget about the pics, I train at MetroFlex Houston so I understand what it is like to have pros around from time to time.  Ronnie on the other hand, that is just a whole other level.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 4, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Don't forget about the pics, I train at MetroFlex Houston so I understand what it is like to have pros around from time to time.  Ronnie on the other hand, that is just a whole other level.



Very true!  Just to see that man in person I would be lost for words...

I really want to know what his personality is like though.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

I met him last year at a supplement store. He was kind of a dick. There were other guys there and he was the only one charging for an autograph. He also pretty much ignored everyone. 

I may get to meet Phil heath soon. I hope he's at least a little more friendly!


----------



## gamma (Jan 4, 2012)

I meet  him at the Arnold last year. He did nt say much other than what's up man .there was a lot of people waiting  in line tho.


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

I love ronnie coleman that dude is awesome lol


----------



## shandacream (Jan 5, 2012)

*ronnies new baby?*

anywon herd about ronnie havin a new baby girl?


----------



## shandacream (Jan 6, 2012)

*Ronnie Coleman new baby ????*

hay has anywon herd anything ab out ronnie colemans new baby girl????


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 6, 2012)

Boomer...where's the pics?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

In for the pics. WTF?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 6, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> In for the pics. WTF?



Ronnie probably caught him and beat him to a pulp


----------



## shandacream (Jan 6, 2012)

d'you hear anything about ronnies new baby girl???  anywon?


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 7, 2012)

No, Ronnie was not there on the days, I was there this week, and W-F I was in Houston, because my wife's aunt died.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 7, 2012)

His work out partner, I don't know his name was there, along with a white kid that works out with them were there, but no sign of ronnie.


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 10, 2012)

Update on Ronnie: I have not seen him in almost 2 weeks, I asked his work out partner, and he said, that he is still having pain, so he is having to take off until, he fully heals. His work out partner is really cool, I wouldn't mind training under them.


----------



## Boomer182 (Feb 1, 2012)

Being lazy


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe it's the angle, but he looks small!


----------



## Boomer182 (Feb 1, 2012)

No joke I was on the treadmill and I saw wiggle in his arms. Dude is slacking hardcore.


----------



## gamma (Feb 15, 2012)

lol o funny , i think this is stage....lol jk


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 15, 2012)

betya that was from an iphone lol do ya got a cannon rebel? lol


----------



## Boomer182 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes and it was a very quick pic of him. I was really close and didn't want to alert him that was what I was doing. Can you imagine being chased around the gym by him lol.


----------

